# Autotrail tracker ,Fiat Scudo .Does anyone own one ?



## 90983

:roll: Hi Folks,
I am considering an upgrade to my Peugeot Boxer conversion
and I need a smallish van to fit in my drive. I just spotted an Autotrail Tracker
2000 van built on a Fiat Scudo chassis on sale at http://www.motorhome.ie/.
I know that this van comes with either a rear lounge or a rear kitchen and I would like to know about both. Does anyone out there own one or do you know where I can get copies of reviews,
Regards,
Philip, 
Dublin , Ireland


----------



## 88838

Sorry I can't help with any formal info. but we were talking to an owner recently and there is a problem with weight, because the scudo is a small van the amount of stuff you can carry is negligible, presumably this is why Autotrail reissued the conversion on a bigger chassis. 
I remember looking and quite liking it when it first came out; you could ask at http://www.auto-trail.co.uk/ for more info. but make sure it can carry everything you want.

8)


----------



## rowley

I have a coachbuilt on the Scudo chassis. (NuVenture Quattro). As Twooks said the Tracker is going to be tight on payload, I am near the limit on the rear axle. The Scudo is great to drive espec with the 2litre JTD


----------



## 88992

Hi There are a few models that nu-venture do one is called the rio with double dbed and toilet and shower, and the other is the rio sand with twin 6` single beds and toilet compartment, check them out at [web:df4dd309e0]http://www.pandpcampers.com[/web:df4dd309e0] the payloads on these are around 400kg.
regards

daniel


----------



## 90983

hI Everyone,
thanks to you all for replying. I checked out the Autotrail Tracker
on the Scudo chassis and decided against it. I did not know about the weight problem at that time but its well you told me as I had planned to add an awning and a bike rack for two bikes. The version I saw had the rear kitchen
and this meant that the bed ,made up ,blocked the exit door. A bit of a bother if the wife wanted a lie-in and I was going for an early morning stroll. So now I am looking for an overcab no more than 18 feet in length,
Cheers,
Philip


----------



## 90983

PS Thats the van length to be no more than 18 feet not the overcab !  
Cheers,
Philip


----------

